# Free College! 1900+ MIT Courses



## Tsurugi_Oni (Aug 13, 2009)

http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/courses/index.htm

http://www.youtube.com/mit

Check it out. Maybe this belongs in the sticky up top, but I figured that I would post it here first and maybe the mods would relocate if deemed necessary. 

My friend sent me this website this morning, and I was so excited about the possibilities that I figured I would share with all of my favorite forums! Me personally. I'm going to be taking a lot of advanced music classes for composition? 

Ever feel like studying Quantum Information Science? What about Thermal Hydraulics In Power Technology? Here's your chance. There's also audio/video lessons, as well as exams and projects to test your knowledge.

If you don't pass this on, ur a fool.


----------

